# What makes a betta a dragon scale



## Dragon135 (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a "dragonscale" betta. But I'm not really sure. He's has blue, green and a bit of red. He also has a double tail. Can someone tell me what kind he is. I dont know how to post pictures.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi there!

See if this other thread about them here on the forum can help you a little.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=69133


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Your Betta is not a DS then, stores often mistake heavy iridescence for DS.

The real type of Dragon is a betta that has thick, opaque, white scales and a different color underneath like red or yellow. (Images just off google)
See how thick the scales are on this fish?









What your fish is likely (if it is thick scaled) is a Metallic; these are the Blue and Copper fish that have thicker than normal scales.
This is a Turquoise Metallic









And this is a normal Turquoise, not thick scales. Can you see the difference?
(she's a little stressed out here though, that's what that white line is; stress stripes)









Copper is a bit harder sometimes to distinguish because it's a thick color anyway but here's a Copper Metallic (thick scale):









And here is a normal Copper (not thick scale):


----------



## Dragon135 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you, but I'm not sure wheres the stress line


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Dragon135 said:


> Thank you, but I'm not sure wheres the stress line


Meh, that's not as important  You can google pictures and it will show you if you're that curious.


----------

